# 65000 per year



## auss (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi All

My husband has been offered 65000$ per year.

Will this suffice for a family with a 3 year old kid?
We are looking to stay there for 1 year as its an assignment.
His office is at Alexandria & would you please guide as which would be the best place to stay?Looking at a 1 bedroom HDB.

Thank you in advance...


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

You should be able to save ---depending on your lifestyle, cook at home or eat out on Asian cuisine etc. as Indian stores selling spices, cooked food stalls and restaurants available at affordable rates. 

Working around Alexandria, districts like D3, D4 are relatively short commute depending on exact location. Enjoy!


----------



## WonderLust (Nov 24, 2011)

I believe you meant 'Alexandra' instead?

Highly advisable that you look for apartments that is just a stone throw walk from the MRT. It will make living in Singapore much more convenient.

Depending on where you are working, you can check out places near Labrador Park, Pasir Panjang and Queenstown area. These locations are near town but not THAT near for the landlords for chargin you additional premium


----------



## auss (Mar 9, 2012)

WonderLust said:


> I believe you meant 'Alexandra' instead?
> 
> Highly advisable that you look for apartments that is just a stone throw walk from the MRT. It will make living in Singapore much more convenient.
> 
> Depending on where you are working, you can check out places near Labrador Park, Pasir Panjang and Queenstown area. These locations are near town but not THAT near for the landlords for chargin you additional premium



Hi All

Been a long time since posted...

just wanted to say that we live at Clementi...Its a nice place...& we are managing with the salary...rather we are also saving some amount...


we eat out/take away once in a week...our groceries average upto 100 $ a week.Utility Bill around 150$ Broadband/telephone/cable 150$

Except for the house rent everything is fine...but the place is good so no complaints on that...2 bus stops away from MRT (walking distance though)

Just thought it might be helpful for someone who is making the move...


----------



## seraph (Dec 6, 2012)

how much is your rental price right now? you got 1 bedroom HDB, right?


----------



## auss (Mar 9, 2012)

seraph said:


> how much is your rental price right now? you got 1 bedroom HDB, right?


Hi

We pay $2300 for a 2 bedroom HDB


----------



## CatExpat (Dec 9, 2012)

You should be ok on $65K, especially if you're ok in a 1br HDB. Find the nearest wet market for your food and use a fan instead of an airconditioner (electricity costs are a killer here!) and you'll be able to save some cash.


----------



## Gwen McPherson (Jul 7, 2010)

Your accommodation will take up a large portion of your income and next schooling. It is not easy to get into schools in Singapore-even public schools. 

Unless you intend to come to Singapore as a single person for one year and send the money home to India, which makes more sense for just one year.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

If your husband work at alexandra techpark, you may want to consider flat around Depot Road or Telok Blangah too. not near MRT, but buses are direct to alexandra, and wet market are available.
You can also consider West Coast area, for cheaer options (as compare to Commonwealh-Queenstown or Clementi)

65k is not that small, you should be able to manage if you're spending wisely, especially you do not have school going kids. 3 y.o is at nursery level, you can try PAP-run kindergarden which will cost you slighly more than a hundred bucks a month.

Good luck


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Singapore is kind of a two faced place in terms of cost of living, pretty much like schizophrenia. You can get by pretty ok by spending very little or if you want the good life, you end up having to spend a lot. 

There is a army of blue collar and casual workers (locals) that make less than $1500 per month (~$18000/year) and these people get by and some even supporting family of 4-5 on a single income. 

$65000/year for a temporary worker/expat is going to be tight if you are expecting a good life for yourself and family. Residents get CPF contribution by employers and this is up to 16.5% of their pay. Residents uses the CPF to pay for housing so this takes away the pressure of having to fork out cash for housing. This is the really why locals don't make much compared to expat but everyone seems to own their leasehold HDB apartment. 

If you are in Singapore temporarily and has a mission to save a certain amount of money, make sure you know where to shop for groceries that provides the best value (not supermarket but wet market), take public transport and only buy when there is a sale going now.


----------



## ronnie15 (Dec 17, 2012)

auss said:


> Hi
> 
> We pay $2300 for a 2 bedroom HDB


Hi. I'm living at Clementi too (one bus stop away from mrt) and we're paying 2.4k/month. Was yours furnished nicely when you moved in? Cause mine came with some really old furnitures


----------



## Gwen McPherson (Jul 7, 2010)

you could negotiate for the owner to provide nicer furniture.


----------

